# Britannia Steam Towing Company (Swansea)



## Dragon2 (Mar 21, 2016)

Hi All 

I am researching a Tug boat Company called "Britannia Steam Towing Company which was founded in about 1895. 

My 2x great grandfather was the manager/managing director (possibly) from its first day until his death in 1911. His name was Capt John Edwards. 
Prior to the formation of the company he and his wife had shares in tug boat which were also based in Swansea.

The company was bought by Alexandra Towing Company in about 1961 ish.

My particular interest is the early years of the company upto my 2xgreat grandfathers death.

I am also interested in the ownership of the company its start to its sale to the Alexandra Towing Commpany.

Many thanks
James


----------

